# Evaluate Stand Design



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry for the flashy titles, but I need to have the wood tonight so that I can cut tomorrow with our engineering department's tools tomorrow, hopefully.... Anyways, everything is made out of 2"x4" except for the whole platforms. Let's see if I can make this picture a hyperlink....



Thanks and don't hold back on feedback!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

looks cool!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Use 4x4's instead of 2x4's. Overkill is way better than the alternative when it comes to holding up 900 lbs in a moist environment. Your current design has 2x4's turned to bear the load on their flat side, which is just begging for bowing & breaking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

if you 2x the leg it should safe.
depends on what size tank going to sit on top of that.


----------

